# Creditchecks when opening banks



## CFDAOC (Mar 15, 2015)

What it the process when opening bank accounts in the UAE? Do they run credit checks in the UK as I am concerned of the footprint on my UK credit files. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## blue2002 (Oct 29, 2013)

Local banks will not research your credit history from outside of UAE. The Al Etihad Credit Bureau came on-line very recently and banks are still ramping up its usage for in-country credit history verification. Prior to AECB credit history was relayed by means of the client's self-declaration.


----------

